# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  عطوني أفكاركم كيف بتزينون بيتكم برمضان؟؟شوفو انا شو بسوي!!

## حنين الامارات*

هلا حبااايبي..حبيت أطرح موضوع مختلف..و هو كيف بتزينون بيتكم برمضان..
أنا فكرت أني أسوي ديكور البيت كله عبارة عن فوانيس بعلقهم عالجدار.. و طبعت من موقع الشامسي أدعية واشيا واايد حلووووة بنثرها عالجدار بس بطريقه مرتبه.. و........................ وواااااااااايد أفكار حلووووووووة شاركوني بأفكاركم عشان أعطيكم باقي أفكاري!!
صج بتحسووووووووووون بجو رمضاني غيييييييير!!
أتريا أفكاركم

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في... 
تعرف على معنى كلمة رمضان

----------


## دلوووعة موووت

انا خواتي كل رمضااان يحبن ايزيين البيت...وافكااارهن رووووعة والصاااله تستوي نااايس
***من افكااارهن
....يسون اشكال الفوانيس من الورق مع الوااان حلوووة ويعلقتنها على البانكة وتستوي جي نازله وشكلهااا احلى....
.....ويكتبن على لوحة مستطيله وملونه ادعية رمضااان مثل دعااء الافطار وجي....
.......ويسون زينه اعتقد اتعرفنها متعلمينها من ايام المدرسه الللي اتكون بالورق دوااائر ويزييننن الصاله فيهاا

*_^ افكاار وااايد وحللللوة.....ربي يحفظهم ويوفقهم بصيااام وقياااام رمضااان ويفوق الكل ان شاءالله

^_^ سلاااامي

----------


## لوليانو

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... ماشاء الله عليييج أفكارج حلوه.....بيت أبويه كل رمضان يزين ويعدل الخيمة ... الخيمة في حوش البيت ...ويعلق على مدار الخيمة فوانيس صغار ... بس من دااخل شكل ثاني ، معلق أشياء تراثية ... وأنا أضيف سلة صغيرة وأحط فيها كتيبات إسلامية ...

----------


## ام كش

الصراحه احنا ابدن مانسوي شي في رمضان 
عادي اللهم زيارات وجي بس
اما عن تزين البيت الصراحه ماقد سوينا
الا اذا كان رمضان صادف في الشتاء نسوي خيمه ونحط فيها التلفزيون ونيلس نرمس الين الصبح ونوري فيها الضو<<<يعني نجيب الحطب ونسوي نار وندفاا عليها ونسوي شاي عليها

وبس يعني رمضان بدوووو

وسلامتكن

----------


## حنين الامارات*

وييييييييييينكم؟؟؟

----------


## حنين الامارات*

لللرفع

----------


## حنين الامارات*

للرفع

----------


## نونا البته

احنا عنا هلال منور انحطه على الدريشه حلو 

وفانوس كبير انحطه على باب الصاله 


والهلال اشتريناهمن الاردن اتوصلينه على الكهربا وينور

----------


## sleemh

موفقه الغلا

----------


## حنين الامارات*

للرررررررررفع

----------


## moschino

انا بحط كله فوانيس مع شمووووع و كوشنات مغربية و طقم شاي مغربي جو شرقي و دافي  :Smile:

----------


## ام غايوتى

افكار حلوة وتفرح خاصة فى رمضان
الله يعطيكن العافية

----------


## حنين الامارات*

بنااااااااااااات من وين أشتري الفوانيس الصغيرة؟؟
في حد يبيعهم فالمنتدى؟؟

----------


## umRashid

الموضوووع واايد حلووو وربي يوفقج ان شاءالله

احنا ماجد زينا البيت بس في رمضان انسوي هدايا حق يرانا وربعنا
انيب بوكسات حلوه ونحط جلابيه وشيله صلاه ودخون واايد يستانسون عليها 


**انا بعد ابا اعرف من وين الفوانيس الصغيره والكبيره وياريت حد ايدلني

----------


## mooon24

الموضوع حلو والله يوفقج ان شاء الله 

بعد احنا ماقد سوين شي 

بس انا عندي فكره حلوه وبديت اسويها 

نحنا بعد صلات الترويح نتيمع في الخيمه وحابه اسويلهم ادعيه ومواضيع عن رمضان احطهن في ضروف اكتب عليهن عنوان الحديث او الموضوع او.....

المهم انه العنون يشدهم ويضربهم فضول يقرونه ويستفيدون

وبعدني ادور افكار

----------


## زقرتيه

,والله وناسة جوكم اما انا فراح يكون اول رمضان بعيد عن هلي : :Frown: 
ابس يالله يبلغنا رمضان وصيام شهره ويبلغ المسلمين اجمعين :Anotherone:

----------


## قارئة

انا من يعدي النص من شعبان .. ابتدي اعلق الليتات والفوانيس عندي في الحديقة .. وافرش مفارش وكوشنات ستايل شرقي في الصالة واماكن اليلسة واوزع الفوانيس داخل البيت ... وارتب المطبخ ومستلزماته واعلق لمبات ملونة صغيرة مثل اللي في الحواري المصرية وخان الخليلي في الحديقة واطراف البيت من بره واحط فانوس كبير عند مدخل باب الحوي..

----------


## غرشوبة ال غرشوب

انشاءالله انشاءالله اذا الله حيانا لين رمضان السنة الياية انا بعد بعدل صالتنا ويغيرها كلها انشاءالله لانه الحين في شقة وبنتحول بيتنا اليديد عقب العيد

----------


## Candle

نبغي زياده من افكاركم اغاليات ابا فوانيس واشياء حلوه من وين

----------


## ^legend^

:Sob7an: up

----------


## بنت الشا..

كلاااااااااااام جميل ...وأفكار حلوة بس عمري ما فكرت أزين البيت
أحس لو سويتها بيحطون علااااااااااي

بلاج ...امخلية البيت مهرجان..
خاطري يكون عندي الشجاعة واسويها

----------


## قارئة

اختي حاولي تسوينها ... حتى اللي وياج في البيت بيحسون ان هذا الشهر له ستايل حلو بالديكورات والروحانيات والعبادات... وكل عام وانتوا بالف خير

----------


## um-zayed2007

اختي اذا تبغين الفنر وزمان يسمونه فنر مب فانوس لأن الفانوس اسم مصري ونحن هل الامارات نسميه فنر هذا للعلم واذا تبون موجود في كل مكان وفي كل اماره والله يوفقكم على افكاركن والله رمضان مايتعوض ابدا يستاهل الواحد يحتفل فيه وبطريقته ومشكوره على التنبيه والاهتمام هذا كله

----------


## حنين الامارات*

للررررررررررررفع

----------


## حنين الامارات*

لللرفع

----------


## ابوظبي

بنات يالي امسويه وعدلت البيت خلااااااااااااااااص
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز نبى انشوف الصووووور

بليييييييييييييييييز

----------


## حنين الامارات*

للرفع

----------


## ام شامه

محد ايينا في رمضان  :Big Grin:

----------


## أم الطويل

وأنا بعد خاطري أعدل بيتي بس للأسف بعدني ماخلصت صبغ وتعديل حتى مب عارفه كيف بستقبل حمياني عالفطور؟؟؟
تسلمين اختي عالموضوع الحلو

----------


## همس uae

هلا خواتي 

وأفكاركن وااااااااااااايد حلوووووووووووووه

تسلمن ومشكووورات

والله يعطيكن العافيه

ومبروك عليكم الشهر

----------


## ود القلب

افكاركم وااااااااااايد حلوة

----------


## kholud2008

ما شاء الله عليكن مبدعات

----------


## انوثة امرأة

حلوة افكاركم والله 

بفكر ازين البيت هالمرة بس المشكلة احنا ما نيلس اصلا في البيت كله برع 

الفطور بيت الاهل والصلاة وكل شي 

يعني ني البيت حق الرقاد بس

----------


## القلب الماسي

مرحبا
حبيت أفيدكم عن مكان الفوانيس الصغار

أنا حصلت منهم في ايكيا بس بالشموع ممكن تاخذونهم وتحطون الهم وصلة لمبة صغيرة

----------


## الأميرة2

احنا كنا نفتك بجناحنا بالسكن واكثر شي بوسترات وادعية 

ويلسه يديده حق الصاله

حطولنا صور بنات يزاكم الله خير :Smile:

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقنا الزوج الصالح

----------


## أحاتي المنقود

حلووو حطولناااا صوور يزاكن الله خير

----------


## شموع3

والله أفكاركم جدا حلوه إن شاء الله أسويها هالرمضان  :Smile:

----------


## أم فارس09

افكاركم روعة 
ادعولي الله ييسر علي حملي في رمضان ويقويني على طاعته 

أفكار حلوة للاطفال 

ممكن نسوي توزيعات للاطفال اللي بيزورونكم حلويات مثل القرقيعان يعني 

عسب يحسونبالتغيرهالشهر الكريم
تحياتي 

ام فارس 09

----------


## ام مزنه1

للرفع

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

تقدرون اتسون فواااانيس بروحكم في البيت وياااا العيال بيستااانسون فيها 
هذي الطريقه:
الأدوات المطلوبة منكم 

ورق ملون ، مادة لاصقة و مقص 

طريقة العمل :

اختر أي لون يعجبك من الورق الملون

ثم نثني الورقة لنصفين



بعد ذلك نقص الورقة 

كما هو موضح لكم في الصورة



نحاول أن تكون المسافات متساوية بين كل قصة




بعد الإنتهاء من القص نفتح الورقة

بعد أن قصها فسيظهر لنا بهذه الطريقة




حاول أن تشكلها على شكل دائري حتى يسهل عليك لصقها 



نفتحها ونضع المادة اللاصقة عند الأطرف الجانبية

كما تشاهدون الآن في الصورة

نلقصها بالطرف الآخر 


نحاول تثبيتها حتى نتأكد إنها لن تفتح بعد أن وضعنا المادة اللاصقة


نأخذ ورق مغاير عما إخترناه مسبقاً 

حتى نكمل عمل الفانوس 

نقطع من الورقة على شكل المسطرة

ونثبتها بين الطرفين من القطعة مادة لاصقة كما ترون في الصورة


ثم نلصقها من الداخل حتى يكون لدينا يد أو علاقة نستطيع أن

نحمل بها الفانوس كما مبين لكم في الصورة


الشكل النهائي للفانوس



هذا فانوس آخر قد شكل بالأقلام

----------


## حبوووبة دبي

نحن لييين الحيين ما جرربنا انسويي شيي فرمضاان

و هالأفكاار صج حللوة ^^.. ان شالله انجربهاا مرة..

تسلمييييييييين حبيبتي على موضوعج الحلوو

----------


## تاااااالو

ياليت كل وحده جهزت بيتها تصور الله يزاها خير

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

أفكار فعلاً جميله

انا بقولكم عن فكرتي اللي سويتها العام الماضي

بما اني ساكنة في شقة .. فحبيت أشعر بالجو الرمضاني وأشارك غيري من اصحاب الشقق اللي موجوده معاي بنفس الطابق ^_^

يوم استوت الساعة 10 ونص تقريبا او 11 مساءاً ..

حطيت فانوس على باب كل شقة .. وداخل الفانوس شمعه
وحطيت لهم عند الباب كيس فيها أشياء تخص رمضان من منشورات واذكار 
علقت على باب شققهم من فوق شرات الاجراس كلما تحركينها تطلع صوت 

وعقب حطيت شموع من أول الممر لين آخر الممر .. والشموع كانت على الجنبين طول الممر 

بندت ليتات الممر .. فكان الجو وااايد حلو وحست صج انه باجر رمضان ...

دقينا بالاخير على اصحاب الشقق .. عسب يطلعون يشوفون الجو اللي سويته .. والحمدلله وااايد استانسوا ^_^

----------


## أنهار99

يمكن فكرة مكررة بس لاني ماقريت كل الردود بس حبيت اضيف...

حلو انج تكتبين الأذكار بخط كبير داخل نجمة أو على شكل هلال:

مثل سبحان الله
الحمدلله
لاإله إلا الله
الله أكبر
سبحان الله وبحمده
سبحان الله العظيم
استغفر الله
وهكذا وتوزعينهم في الممرات وفي الصالة فاللي بيمر وبيقرأ بتاخذين أجر الجميع وكيف في رمضان الأجر مضاعف
وفي مكان الإفطار دعاء الإفطار

ولا تنسوني من دعواتكم إذا عيبتكم الفكرة

----------


## mmm888mmm

ما شاء الله عليج

نحن صراحة مانسو زينه

بس يبالنا هالسنة انغير

عقولتج الواحد بيحس بجو رمضان

----------


## Amo0one

حلووووه افكااركم ما شاء الله

----------


## غزلان الروح

ماعرف شو اقول بس موضوع رائع وافكار حلوه

----------


## بلوووله

بصراحه ما شاء الله عليكم افكاركم حلللوه بس نحن لا نزين البيت ولا هم يحزنون نحن عندنا نظام معين في رمضان كل نهايه اسبوع يتجمعون الرياييل ومن بينهم شيخ دين طبعا يرمسون في امور الدين ويسردون القصص الاسلاميه ونفس الشي عندنا نحن الحريم يعني تكون هاي الاجواء ولا اروع فيها الضحك وفيها المنفعه للكل

----------


## مسك الجنة

الفوانيس الصغيرة في إيكيا

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

رووووعه 

من باجر ببدا اجهز ان شاء الله

----------


## شيخه فؤاده

افكاري...........

فوانيس.......
بطبع ادعيه وبوزعها........

بسوي اشكال وقصاصات علي شكل هلال نجمه فوانيس

----------


## الطائر الحزين

للرفع

----------


## شهد الظاهري

نـــآيس ^^

----------


## بنين2010

ررررررررررررررررروعه افكاركم ما شاء الله الله يبلغنا رمضان ويعينا على صيامه وقيامه
احنا مانسوي شيييييييييييييييييييي بس اللحين بعد ما شفت الافكار ان شاء الله بسوي مثلها

----------


## عنود الحب

للررررررررررفع

----------


## نسايم كلباء

موضوع في محله انا كنت محتارة ومب عارفة شسوي 

كل اللي سويته اني شاريه فوانيس من مصر 

والحين بفضل الله ثم فضلكم جمعت جم فكرة 

وربي يعينكم على طاعته 

تحيتي لكم

----------


## y.labeeh

*ابصرااحه .. انا فبااالــي 

نسوي مجله رمضاانيه .. ونحط لها عنوان .. ومضموونها 
ادعيه .. اوقات الصلاه .. 
مسابقات رمضاانيه اسبوعيه .. 
مسابقات حفظ القرآن .. وتقدم الجوائز اول ايام العيد .. 
وفيها بعض من الأياات القرآنيه .. 

واتمنى تفييدووني ببعض افكااركم .. ^.**

----------


## SPICY

افكاركم حلوة ^^

بنحاول نطبق

----------


## جريئة

للــــــــــــــــرفع

----------


## ود الوداد

هاي فكرتي بالأوراق الملونة ..
قطعتهم على شكل حروف انجليزية و صنعت بالأوراق الفوانييس و النجوم الملونة و علقتهم في غرفة الافطار ,,

----------

